# Goldens Born May 2022



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you for starting this thread! Reya is PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## lrcny (6 mo ago)

Following! Our Maisie was born on 5/4/22.


----------



## lrcny (6 mo ago)




----------



## sherrymurphy (Jul 21, 2013)

This is Kevin, born May 19, 2022


----------



## lrcny (6 mo ago)

So...how are you all doing in the potty training department?! It's hit or miss for us right now!


----------



## lrcny (6 mo ago)

Second set of shots. Growing so fast already!


----------



## Mapster (6 mo ago)

Bella , born 5.22.22.


----------



## skeeterkd (5 mo ago)

meet Kona, born May 18, 2022


----------

